# Phragmipedium Laurie-Lei Quintal



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 10, 2017)

Mislabeled Phragmipedium

*Update*: I can't change the title, but based on members' feedback, this is not LLQ, and is mislabeled.

I've had this for a few years. The first spike blasted before I got to see any flowers. Then last summer it bloomed, but the first two flowers were hideously deformed so I cut the spike. I saw enough potential, though, that I opted to give it one more try, and I'm glad I did.

It's not fully open yet, but I love the color on it. The only improvement I'd make on the color is that I'd like the yellow to be more intense on the lip and staminode. Since it's still opening, I'm not sure how the shape will turn out, but even if it doesn't change much, I'm fine with the way it looks now. The lip is wonderful. I love the stripes, and what you can't see (due to my crappy camera and photography) is the abundant, large, translucent windows on the sides of the pouch. Really interesting.

I almost had to check if this has malipoense in its background (ha), since its spikes take a couple months or more to develop and are proportionately quite tall. Unfortunately no branching.

Natural spread is about 3 1/4 inches (8 cm). It's a small-medium size plant overall, and not particularly tall, so it fits well under the lights until it's in spike.



























I'm probably jinxing it, but I think the newest growth may be planning to spike up soon.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2017)

Ummm.. Not Laurie-Lei Quintal, sorry. Go to the gallery on the Quintal Farms website.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 10, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Ummm.. Not Laurie-Lei Quintal, sorry. Go to the gallery on the Quintal Farms website.



I think it's a reasonable outcome for an LLQ. It's got the kovachii central dorsal crease, and while the color and form are somewhat heavily influenced by dalessandroi, there's still some schlimii or similar in the background as evidenced by the partially bi-color petals.

There's also another photo of this hybrid on here, Silvan's plant, that looks pretty similar to my plant, at least I think it does. I agree, that my plant's flower looks very different from the Quintal photo of it. They're probably using one of the better quality flowers for that photo.

That being said, I wouldn't stake my life on it being an LLQ, either. LOL I might stake $5 on it, though.


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2017)

I'd call this bloom very perky and lively. I wonder what
caused the discolored line down the dorsal? Perhaps
mechanical damage to the bud?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 11, 2017)

*Llq?*

Sorry but I'm with Eric on this one. 
Gut feeling is that the cross is wrong. 
I love the colour but would have expected a much fuller shape. 
It may be influenced by the vigour of the plant. 
Can you post an 'Eric' photo of the whole plant?
Thanks

David


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 11, 2017)

monocotman said:


> Can you post an 'Eric' photo of the whole plant?



Sure.











I'm curious what you guys think it could be.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 11, 2017)

abax said:


> I wonder whatcaused the discolored line down the dorsal?



That's the dorsal crease. It's pretty common in P. kovachii hybrids.

Here's a pic from the back in case it helps see that more clearly. Again, crappy cam and photographer.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 11, 2017)

Agreed with Eric here. Not LLQ but could be Jersey....

Tags do and can get mixed up, especially when you are as big at Quintal Farms with thousands of plants.

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2017)

I know from experience that Quintal Farms suffers from mixed-up tags. But they sure know how to grow slippers!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2017)

Sylvan's plant I believe could be a Pk hybrid; maybe Ekolu Quintal, yours, barely possible. .


----------



## abax (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you for the shot of the back. I've not seen enough kov. hybrids
or species to recognize the characteristic.


----------



## Bjorn (Feb 12, 2017)

Flower heavily influenced by d'alessandroi, but plant looks like a PK? Interesting outcome I would say


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 12, 2017)

I've updated the post as best I can to reflect the mislabeling.

Although I'm disappointed that I now have invested several years growing a moderately expensive NOID, I do at least like the cheery color. Also learned not to buy anything from this vendor unless it's cheap or there's a photo of the plant in bloom.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 12, 2017)

abax said:


> Thank you for the shot of the back. I've not seen enough kov. hybrids
> or species to recognize the characteristic.



I've really only seen it in PK hybrids, but when I was looking at photos of Jersey (based on MorandiWine's suggestion), I saw some clones that have it as well, so it may not be just a PK thing. Of course, hard to tell if the Google image search photos are properly identified.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I've updated the post as best I can to reflect the mislabeling.
> 
> Although I'm disappointed that I now have invested several years growing a moderately expensive NOID, I do at least like the cheery color. Also learned not to buy anything from this vendor unless it's cheap or there's a photo of the plant in bloom.



Who's the vendor?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 12, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Who's the vendor?



The plant came from Seattle Orchids several years ago. It is one of the very first plants I ever purchased from them. This is not the only orchid I've purchased from them that appears to be mislabeled, though.

Since I didn't buy this directly from Quintal, I can't be certain that this is a QF mix-up. However, mirroring what some others have mentioned, I have purchased other plants with QF tags in them that were seemingly mislabeled, so I am seeing a pattern.

I know that mistakes happen, but assuming that this plant is mislabeled, and considering that these two sources are implicated in similar experiences for me, I'm choosing to play it safe. I'm not saying I will never buy another plant from them, but I'll certainly be hesitant about it unless the plant is very cheap & I don't care about its ID and/or I've seen it in bloom.


----------



## eteson (Feb 12, 2017)

the synsepal equal in size than the pouch comes from dalessandroi. I think that it could be Cirila Alca x dalessandroi.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 13, 2017)

eteson said:


> the synsepal equal in size than the pouch comes from dalessandroi. I think that it could be Cirila Alca x dalessandroi.



Was my first thought!


----------



## JAB (Feb 13, 2017)

LOL. I have to dig up my LLQ I got from Seattle Orchid. Looks totally different. She is in spike again but blasted last time so I am nervous. 

I am blown away SO is still around, but it goes to show you how strong a presence is when you are the sole presence.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 14, 2017)

JAB said:


> LOL. I have to dig up my LLQ I got from Seattle Orchid. Looks totally different. She is in spike again but blasted last time so I am nervous.
> 
> I am blown away SO is still around, but it goes to show you how strong a presence is when you are the sole presence.



I will say, I have gotten some good plants from both Seattle Orchids and indirectly from Quintal Farms. It's just that this particular plant is particularly disappointing for me in terms of time and financial investment, so my confidence in these sources is very low now.


----------



## JAB (Feb 14, 2017)

The Quintal's are not the problem. I have ordered much from them and they are on top of things. Can't say the same for SO.


----------



## JAB (Feb 15, 2017)

Hopefully this pic attaches...
This is not the best picture but this is labelled as LLQ from about two years ago.

Cheers
JAB


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 15, 2017)

JAB said:


> Hopefully this pic attaches...
> This is not the best picture but this is labelled as LLQ from about two years ago.
> 
> Cheers
> JAB



Cool, thanks. Yeah, that's quite different from my plant, to say the least. I like it though. Are you saying you have doubts about the ID of your plant?


----------



## JAB (Feb 16, 2017)

I have started getting rid of everything I bought from SO for the most part because ID issues have arose for me and is a common issue with others I have run across. Should have been a sign when no one from the local orchid society buys plants there! But early in my orchid career I gave SO TOO much money LOL.

I am not confident enough in my Phrag ID to say that mine is a LLQ for sure. I was hoping someone could correct/validate. 

Cheers
JAB


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks like Jersey. Both LLQ and it have come out of Quintal.


----------



## JAB (Feb 17, 2017)

Phrag jeresy?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2017)

That would suck, to have spent Pk hybrid money for a Jersey.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 17, 2017)

NYEric said:


> That would suck, to have spent Pk hybrid money for a Jersey.



Rub it in, why don't yah? LOL I'm already about to jump out this window...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry. It's well grown, $40. :evil:


----------



## Hien (Feb 17, 2017)

I have two phrag Jersey from QF,
-QF8110 dalessandroi 'Karcorn' x besseae flavum blooms Dark red orange
-QF1573 dalessandroi 'Star' x besseae flavum' blooms light yellow orange.
I just check the photos and the QF8110 looks exactly like yours

Too bad my photos are around 800 KB each , too big so I could not post them and I don't have a mean to reduce their sizes otherwise you could see how much the flowers look like they came out from the same batch with same parents


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 18, 2017)

That file size is fine IF you use an imaging upload site - try postimage.org.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks all. I've added an updated label to the plant indicating that it is a NOID similar to Jersey.

For now I'm taking a wait and see approach to the plant. I'm going to enjoy this spike, and see if the newest growth blooms any time soon, then I'll make my decision about what I want to do with it. I may decide to donate it to the ST auction, and if I do, Eric, there's a good chance you'll get it for way less than $40.

Hien, I'd love to see the photos. You can try something like I use for hosting -- http://imgur.com/upload, it even provides the BB Code (under share links) after you upload. The only thing I normally do is change the BB Code url by adding the lower case l just before the .jpeg, which tells Imgur to use a resized (l stands for large thumbnail) version of my images.


----------



## Hien (Feb 18, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> That file size is fine IF you use an imaging upload site - try postimage.org.



[![IMG_1579.jpg](https://s3.postimg.org/wpxmlq0ub/IMG_1579.jpg)](https://postimg.org/image/ko28rkrlr/)


----------



## Hien (Feb 18, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> That file size is fine IF you use an imaging upload site - try postimage.org.


 I forgot to ask before trying the imaging upload site.
-is it free to do the upload ? I did not see the site asking for any fee.
-do copies of the photos reside at that host website now? or do they still link to my computer after the upload from my photo library?
-do you see both photos? one shows a picture while the other shows a quote that you have to click on it to see the photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2017)

Slippertalk doesn't have a lot of bandwidth - that's why it is suggested to use an image-hosting site and link to it. If you like to an image hosting site, your photo resides at that site, though it still resides on your computer.

Your first photo is a link. When one clicks on the link, it takes you to the site where the photo resides.

The second photo appears here because of the type of link you used. If you took away the photo from the image hosting site, it would disappear from here, also.


----------

